# September 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Hoof Trimming Video in the August drawing was Taffy. Congratulations!

Its the time of year when everyone is heading into the high country and unpredictable weather. So we are stepping it up this month and giving away a nylon rain coat from Northwest packgoats. Your choice of size and color!
[attachment=0:1q6dhdex]Red Goat Coat.jpg[/attachment:1q6dhdex]
As always, the winner is selected via random drawing from everyone who replies to this post by the last day of September.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Please count me in Rex. Thanks!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Nibbles could probably use a blanket this winter!

I guess that means I'll have to buy one since I never win these things anyway.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

My goats would love this. Thanks


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

would come in handy for sure.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Winter in NH.....YES PLEASE!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Please count me in! I could really use some goat coats! Were were camping about a month ago in central Oregon, and when I woke up in the morning everything was covered in frost and Putnik (my yearling) was shivering terribly! My older goat was fine though... Thanks


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

I'm in! Thank, Rex!


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

sign me up please!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*









This is Shaq saying he would love one in blue please as that is his favorite color.
Sign us up please.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

I need an orange one as Gus looks too much like a deer.


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Please put us down for one Rex. Looks like a great piece of equipment.

Thanks for all your support.

Wapiti, Sasquatch, Mocha-Man and Sandy Lane.
Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

It might get cold here someday...
Count me in please...


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

It was cold this last week hunting... I am sure my goats would love one! Sign me up Please!


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Count us in! We LOVE these coats.


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

your saddles are great I have both an aluminum one and wood and they have really stood up...the wood one I had before from an unknown source broke in a tough bush wack...anyway sure sign me up love to try one out this winter.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Do we gets to pick the color? Cause I dont think Legion would do a pink one! hehe


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Count me In, it gets cold where I live!


----------



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

A goat in a coat in Arizona? Hmm...
Actually, it does get a little chilly here for a few weeks 

Evan


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Put me PLEASE.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

I like to spray them with a water sealant. Makes a great protective barrier against rain in just about any weather


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*



Dave said:


> I like to spray them with a water sealant. Makes a great protective barrier against rain in just about any weather


Dave, they are made from a water proof material so there is no need to spray them with anything. Just put them on and you are ready to go.


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

The boys could use another one of these. Thanks Rex.
Sign me up.
Denise


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Generous as always Rex! Put us in please.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

better late than never!!!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Count me in Rex! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Who won?
Nancy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: September 2012 Giveawqay*

Sorry for the delay on this one folks. The winner of the Sept drawing for the coat is SMaxwell!


----------

